# Playing with the SWF 1501T Sequin attachment



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We recently got an SWF 1501T with the sequin device. I started playing with it a bit the last couple of days, thought I'd post a picture of a sample of what it can do.

This is a design from Corel that we usually cut out of vinyl and heat press onto t-shirts for the Bishop Ahr High School music department. I took the vectors out of Corel into Embroidery Office 9, converted the text outline to paths and then set the paths to be sequins... Not bad for a first try 

[MEDIA]http://www.cobrapromotionsgroup.com/images/DSC_0124R.JPG[/MEDIA]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Playing with the Sequin attachment*

Thanks for sharing the picture! So this embroidery machine placed all the sequins on the garment automatically from a digitizing file?


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Playing with the Sequin attachment*

Wow that is awesome - I am envious


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Playing with the Sequin attachment*



Rodney said:


> So this embroidery machine placed all the sequins on the garment automatically from a digitizing file?


Exactly! You can take a shape from an embroidery file or bring in a vector shape and convert it to sequin fill or outline.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Tfalk, this is awesome! You have done a great job for your first try! Keep up the good work. You got a commercial machine! Good for you. I am still trying to figure out my cutter and tsp software. I am getting there.. 

Thanks for sharing the pic...

Carolyn


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow. That is fabulous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## turkeycreek (May 19, 2008)

OK Ted--you have made all the embroiderers out here envious.
Questions: What did the SWF with rhinestone attachement and software run in $$ ?
How long after you got the design on the machine did it take to run?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I honestly don't know what the machine and software were, we bought an entire package with a heat press, a DTG Kiosk, the 1501T and Design Maxx Expert. It was a pretty steep discount since we bought it at the end of the year...

Just to clarify, it doesn't do rhinestones. It's a 1501T single head 15 needle machine with a sequin attachment on the 15th needle. We just got 15 different color sequin reels last week so we're playing with different designs. I'm amazed at just how well it stitches the sequins and it runs around 450 stitches/minute when it's doing the sequins. I've only seen it miss 1 or 2 sequins in the time we've been playing with it.


----------



## turkeycreek (May 19, 2008)

Sorry-I meant sequins---
I'll have some more coffee now!
Thanks--design looks great


----------



## zlf0261 (May 2, 2009)

Nice, But I can see some leave out some sequins, please check.


----------



## PunchMeNow (May 2, 2009)

That Looks beautiful. Im trying to get into that as well. We do embroidery and digital garment printing. Are the sequin attachments expensive?

Thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We bought a package deal so I'm not sure exactly what the cost of the attachment itself was. You also need software that can generate the sequin fills and appropriate stitch commands.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

tfalk said:


> We bought a package deal so I'm not sure exactly what the cost of the attachment itself was. You also need software that can generate the sequin fills and appropriate stitch commands.


I know this aold post but Tfalk where do you buy sequin reels from.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Haven't bought any in a few years now. The last ones I got from Melco but they discontinued them. There was another company we got some from but I can't find their name in my vendor list, sorry.


----------

